

Pentagon to deploy huge blimps over Washington, DC for 360-degree surveillance - JumpCrisscross
http://rt.com/usa/army-raytheon-jlens-blimps-594/

======
JumpCrisscross
I was wondering how the government started making a profit on its costs:

“ _using the JLENS instead of traditional, fixed-wing surveillance aircraft,
could bring the cost of operation down by as much as 700 percent._ ”

Alas, this appears to be the Russians making a muck of things. From the
Raytheon fact sheet:

" _Depending on the kind of aircraft used, a fixed-wing surveillance aircraft
is 500–700 percent more expensive to operate than a JLENS_ " [1].

[1]
[http://www.raytheon.com/newsroom/rtnwcm/groups/public/docume...](http://www.raytheon.com/newsroom/rtnwcm/groups/public/documents/content/rms13_idex_jlens_article.pdf)

------
mtgx
The fact that it will make identifying anyone who goes to protest there very
easy, is just a (happy) coincidence.

